# pellet count per oz



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Since I'm too cheap to cut up good shells, can someone respond what the pellet count per oz is for 4s, 6s, and 7 1/2s ? There is a cold one riding on this.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good Evening Dick,

number of pellets per ounce:

4's = 135
6's = 225
7 1/2's = 350

I feel a thirst coming on.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

:beer: --- :wink:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

OK give me the counts using heavy shot, I know it probably varies, but maybe someone can get close to an average.

..I got a 7lb bag and man is that stuff irregular as heck.. Hard to imagine that stuff flies straight, but it does.

madison


----------

